# Kaufempfehlung für Camcorder und Laptop



## MrMo (24. Januar 2005)

Hi,

ich weis zwar nicht ob das hier der richtige Ort ist um solche Threads zu erstellen aber ich hab leider keinen besseren gefunden.

Also, ich bin auf der Suche nach Kaufempfehlungen für einen Camcorder und einen Laptop.

Zuerst zum Camcorder.
Ich benötige einen Camcorder, der für Outdooraufnahmen wie zum Beispiel Snowboarden, Basketballspielen oder ähnliches geeignet ist. Also sollte er denke ich schon etwas robust sein und auch kompakt. Die Frage ist nur ab welchem Preis man ein einigermaßen gutes Gerät erwerben kann.
Ich kenne mich mit Camcordern leider noch fast gar nicht aus, deshalb frage ich hier. 
Worauf muss man achten?
Welche Marken sind zu empfehlen?

Desweiteren suche ich bzw habe fragen zu einem Laptop.
Ich habe mir schon öfters diese Sony VAIO Geräte angeschaut und bin von ihrer Multimediafähigkeit schon fast überzeugt, nur wie sieht es mit der Leistungsfähigkeit aus?
Kann man an Laptops überhaupt so aufwendige Programme wie zum Beispiel Adobe After Effects anwenden, oder ist man da eher eingeschränkt?
Ich überlege zur Zeit meinen Desktop PC durch einen Laptop zu erstetzen.
Ist das möglich?
Welches Gerät ist zu empfehlen?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und freue mich über jeden Beitrag 
Ciao


----------



## ppb (26. Januar 2005)

Hi

Ich empfehle dir ein Acer. Grund: Das Preisleistungs-Verhältnis ist bei denen sehr gut. Sony-Notbooks finde ich einfach zu teuer. Ich selbst arbeite auf einem Acer Aspire 1501LMi (Cinema4D,Photoshop,...): AMD Athlon 64 3000+, 512Mb DDR SDRAM, Radeon 9600 64MB DDR-VRam... Die Preisleistung ist bei Acer sehr gut.

Aber schau doch selbst mal: http://www.acer.de 
Ach ja, für deine Zwecke wäre das Model AcerAspire sehr gut geeignet.

MfG PPB


----------



## MrMo (28. Januar 2005)

danke für deine antwort, ich werd mich da mal umschaun


----------



## chmee (29. Januar 2005)

Fast jedesLaptop im Laden macht den aktuellen "Kladeradatsch" mit.Schau dabei aber
auf die Prozessoren ( kein Celeron,Sempron ), auf die RAM ( mind.512MB ) und Anschlüsse
die Du benötigst ( Firewire, LAN, TV-Out etc..). Aber "ppb" nannte da schon ein tolles Gerät.

Und das mit dem Camcorder ist so ne zweischneidige Sache.. Robuste  Camcorder fallen mir
keine ein..Spritzwassergeschützt etc.. bekommst Du mit ner Extra-Umhüllung. Da  reicht schon
ne  Plastiktüte. Und jeder Camcorder leidet, wenn er runterfällt 
Sonys PC-Serie ist recht kompakt und sicherlich preiswert gebraucht zu ersteigern.
(PC-4E/9E usw.).. Aufnahmen sind fast von jeder Kamera zu gebrauchen,  man benötigt eben ein
Kameramann-Händchen.. Ich war zB mit der genannten PC9E bei ner Rafting-Tour mit aufm
Boot. 2 Plastiktüten und ein Gespür für den richtigen Moment reichten aus, um die Cam wieder
lebend nach hause zu bekommen 

mfg chmee


----------



## MrMo (31. Januar 2005)

hmm also der acer sieht echt wunderbar aus, wobei mir die ibm Geräte auch sehr positiv aufgefallen sind.
Da merkt man doch dass die Sony Geräte schon etwas überteuert sind.

Zum Camcorder also ich will male in Beispiel nennen, was ich unter "robust" verstehe.
Gestern war ich Snowboarden mit meiner Casio Digicam, die war immer in meiner Jackeninnentasche und ich bin öfters drauf gefallen und es hat sich nichts gefehlt.
Also die Hülle des Camcorders sollte halt schon etwas metallenes sein, wie bei meiner Digicam?
Bekommt man eine ordentlich Cam für ca 500€ oder muss man da schon höher gehen?

Danke


----------

